# Social Media Trolls



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

What is their motivation? What are they seeking? Personal info for identity theft? Maybe just bored? Anyway, sometimes on Facebook I post something to friends only. Not public. Then someone I don't know comments, compliments me & sends a friend request. I look at their profile. Nothing. No friends, no timeline, no history. Just a pic of a 20 year old girl in a bikini. Obviously a troll because I'm an old married Boomer. My question is, why? Why do creepy people make up characters to send out friend requests to strangers?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I would think they have a sense of power and entitlement they cannot have in "real life." 

What Makes Internet Trolls Tick?


----------



## Gurthang (Aug 21, 2019)

It's a scam for identity, credit card details, whatever they can get their hands on - they make numerous throw-away accounts and cast their nets to see what they can snare.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Phishing or bot account probably.


----------



## cosmoetic (Mar 24, 2020)

People who have given up on the world in one way or another find a sense of superiority when they can make people react emotionally to their insincere words.


----------

